# حد يدلنى على نوادى مسيحية



## lwjy3 (19 مايو 2009)

سلام المسيح لكم جميعا يل ريت يا جماعة حد يدلنى على نوادى مسيحية لان اولادى عايزين يشتركوا فى نادى وانا خايفة عليهم. ياريت الى يعرف ما يبخلش على .انا سمعت ان فى نادى للدكتور ثروت باسيى بس ماعرفش فين ياريت تدلونى وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## zezza (19 مايو 2009)

الصراحة انا اول مرة اسمع ان فى نادى للمسيحيين بس

بس لو حضرتك عايزة حاجة كويسة لاولادك كلها روحانيات ممكن يروحوا انشطة الكنيسة 
الصراحة المهرجانات و الكرنفال بيبقوا شغالين دول الصيف انشطة روحية و ثقافية و ترفيهية احسن من اى نادى 
كمان فيها جوايز و رحلات 
و بنبقى كلنا مسحيين فى بعضينا مش معانا حد غريب

اسلى فى الكنيسة تبع حضرتك المهرجان هيبدأ امتى و اكيد راح يفؤحه و يستفادوا 

ربنا يباركلك فيهم


----------



## lwjy3 (20 مايو 2009)

ميرسى لاهتمام حضرتك هم فعلا بيحضروا المهرجان وبيستفيدوا منه كتير بس محتاجين لعب رياضة معينة فى نادى ومحتاجين يلعبوا فى مكان واسع


----------



## manshy10000 (20 مايو 2009)

lwjy3 قال:


> سلام المسيح لكم جميعا يل ريت يا جماعة حد يدلنى على نوادى مسيحية لان اولادى عايزين يشتركوا فى نادى وانا خايفة عليهم. ياريت الى يعرف ما يبخلش على .انا سمعت ان فى نادى للدكتور ثروت باسيى بس ماعرفش فين ياريت تدلونى وربنا يعوضكم[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lwjy3 (21 مايو 2009)

ميرسى خالص للمشاركة الرائعة بس يا ريت تقولى فين نادى وادى دجلة انا ماعرفش مكانه وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.


----------



## manshy10000 (22 مايو 2009)

lwjy3 قال:


> ميرسى خالص للمشاركة الرائعة بس يا ريت تقولى فين نادى وادى دجلة انا ماعرفش مكانه وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.



نادى وادى دجلة دا معروووووووف اووووووووووووووى

بص 
الفرع الاول فى المعادى ( زهراء المعادى ) بعد فودافون

الفرع التانى فى القاهرة الجديدة التجمع الخامس

لو عايز مساعدة انا كل اصدقائى شغالين هناك


----------



## lwjy3 (23 مايو 2009)

ميرسى اوى لاهتمام حضرتك للرد على هو قريب من كارفور صح هاجرب انشاء الله اروح واسال ولو انه بعيد عنى شوية علشان انا ساكنة فى الزيتون بس ربنا يدبر


----------



## manshy10000 (23 مايو 2009)

الزيتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
انا لو مكانك احبسهم فى البيت احسن هههههههههههههههههه
اه هوا بعد كارفور بربع ساعة كدة 
بالظبط تدخل من فوق النفق التانى يمين


----------



## lwjy3 (29 مايو 2009)

طب يا جماعة حد سمع حاجة عن المدارس الصيفية فى الكنائس سمعت ان في كنايس وسط البلد عاملين نشاط صيفى للاولاد رياضة ورسم وموسيقى حد يعرف عنه حاجة ياريت لو فى حد يعرف يقولى فى كنايس تانية عاملة كدة ولا لأ؟


----------

